

The Gettysburg address in PowerPoint - RiderOfGiraffes
http://norvig.com/Gettysburg/

======
patio11
On the subject of PowerPoint humor, quite possibly my favorite complaint
letter of all time: Yours Is A Very Bad Hotel.

[http://www.slideshare.net/whatidiscover/yours-is-a-very-
bad-...](http://www.slideshare.net/whatidiscover/yours-is-a-very-bad-
hotel-97480)

~~~
1amzave
A few years ago I saw David Byrne do a great presentation entitled "I ♥
PowerPoint". I don't think his slides are available online (at least not that
I can find), but one of the high points was when he borrowed some slides from
this: [http://www.artofoffice.com/PowerPoint/The-PowerPoint-
Antholo...](http://www.artofoffice.com/PowerPoint/The-PowerPoint-Anthology-of-
Literature)

------
dantheman
I highly recommend this: <http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_pp>

It's too bad he hasn't released it for free, but it's highly worth reading if
you do presentations.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
In particular, see the "Making Of" link at the bottom.

~~~
alexgartrell
<http://norvig.com/Gettysburg/making.html>

~~~
mseebach
On that page it is stated that 1,5 mio. people see that presentation _every
year_. Lincoln had a crowd of just 15.000 at Gettyburg. Surely, PowerPoint is
a superior medium by many orders of magnitude.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes

      > On that page it is stated that 1,5 mio. people
      > see that presentation every year. 
    

Are you sure? It seems to me to say that from 2000 to 2006 a total of 1.5
million saw it, not 1.5m/year. If I'm wrong please let me know ...

~~~
mseebach
Yeah, you're right, it's accumulative. But it doesn't change the fact that the
PowerPoint version _obviously_ have a significantly larger impact than old
dudes speech. He didn't even use a microphone, go figure.

~~~
thingie
Depends. Makes 1.5 million of random internet visitors more impact than 15
thousand of quite enthusiastic listeners? Well. I don't think so :o)

